# Summer Squash - What should I make?



## GB (Jul 28, 2006)

I just pulled in my first veggie from my garden. It is a beautiful yellow summer squash. I have a lot of ideas in my head, but I was wondering what you would make if you just had one summer squash to work with.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 28, 2006)

Slice it lengthwise into strips, marinate in balsamic vinaigrette and grill. If it is just one, I am assuming it is a good size. Otherwise just dice it and eat on a green salad raw.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 28, 2006)

Scoop out the middle fill with a savoury cous cous and bake!


----------



## cjs (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I'd pray for a second one and do this -

CREAM OF YELLOW SQUASH AND MOREL MUSHROOM SOUP 

If you like the crookneck squash, this could become your favorite soup: If you don't have the morels, just work around it.

Serves 4
This is truly earthy soup. Hearty and colorful.

2/3 ounce morel mushrooms, dried
2 tablespoons butter
2 yellow squash, coarsely chopped
1/4 yellow onion, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon fresh garlic, chopped
3 chicken bouillon cubes
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1/4 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon red bell peppers, small dice

Bring one cup of water to boil, add the mushrooms, cover and remove from the heat. Allow the mushrooms to soak for 45 minutes. Drain the softened mushrooms and reserve the liquid. Cut the mushrooms into 1/4" slices and rinse them under cold running water to remove any dirt particles.
Combine butter, squash, onion, garlic, bouillon cubes, spices, and 1 cup of water in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Cover and reduce heat to a simmer for 20 minutes.
Pour cooked squash mixture into a blender and puree. The mixture will be thick. Add heavy cream and 1/4 cup of the reserved mushroom liquid (strained) to the mixture and blend.
Add the sliced mushrooms and the red peppers. ENJOY!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 28, 2006)

All of the ideas so far sound good!  If it's one, I'd do the marinating and grilling thing--you can eat it on its own, top sandwiches, add to salads.  Or here's one of my favorite recipes.  I also have one for summer squahs pizza crust if you're interested as your harvest grows!

Zucchilattas

2 Tbsp butter
1 ½ lb sliced zucchini or yellow squash, or a combination of both
1 lb mushrooms, sliced
1 onion, sliced
1 ½ lb tomatoes, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste
1 ½ lb Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
10 (10”) flour tortillas


Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a 9x13” baking dish.

Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Mix together the zucchini, mushrooms, onion, tomatoes, salt and pepper, and add to the skillet. Cook and stir until the vegetables are soft.

Warm the tortillas 2-3 minutes, until soft, in the preheated oven. Fill the warmed tortillas with zucchini mixture and Monterey Jack cheese, reserving some of both for toppings. Roll the filled tortillas and place them seam side down in the baking dish. Cover with the remaining zucchini mixture. Top with remaining cheese.

Bake in preheated oven 15 minutes or until the cheese is bubbly.
__________________


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2006)

All great suggestions. Thanks guys. I am a bit burnt out on marinating and grilling as we do that weekly during the summer. 

I was thinking on sauteing in butter and garlic, but I have not dedcided for sure on that.

Jen that couscous bake sounds like a great one. That is a possibility.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 28, 2006)

If grilling doesn't suit then chunk it up and stir fry with some onion and red bell pepper. Sprinkle with parm.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 28, 2006)

A couple of thoughts:

1)  Squash risotto the first day.  With the leftovers, form cakes around some cubed cheese and fry them.

2) I really like squash with italian sausage slices in a tomato sauce, especially poured over polenta.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 28, 2006)

IF I just had one I'd split it in half and sprinkle with a little salt and pepper dot with butter and grill it.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 28, 2006)

The first one I had, I sliced it, put it in a microwave safe bowl, dotted it with butter, a little salt and pepper and micro'd it for about 3 minutes and then ate it, all by myself..selfish, yes, but that's awright


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 28, 2006)

No one has asked the one important question - how large is it??

If it's the size you should normally pick them at (4"-6" tops), you'll need more than one for a meal, but can use virtually any summer squash recipe.

However, if you waited to pick it at 9" to 12", you really don't have much recourse but to halve & stuff it.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

GB have you ever tried stuffing the squash flowers?
They are very very good.  I do it with zucchini and pumkin flowers
every year.


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2006)

Breezy is it about 6 or 7 inches I would say. It is certainly not enough for a meal on it's own, but good for a side dish or a little snack.

pds I thought about doing that last year and got some recipes here, but I never made any of them. What do you stuff yours with?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 28, 2006)

You could thinly slice it and use it as alternating layers with pasta for a lasagna.


----------



## amber (Jul 28, 2006)

I just simply like it steamed or boiled, then add butter and cracked black pepper.


----------

